# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng

## vanphongquanphunhuan

Tham gia dự đoán tỷ số trận đấu “*Đan Mạch vs Ý*” và nhận ngay tiền thưởng *1,688 VND* tại *W88*!!!



*ĐIỀU KIỆN VÀ ĐIỀU KHOẢN:**
*
1. Chương trình khuyến mãi bắt đầu từ *00:00:01 (GMT+8) ngày* *05**/**10**/2013 đến* *17:59:59** (GMT+8) ngày**15**/**10**/2013*, dành cho các thành viên Việt Nam đăng ký tiền tệ là VND.

2.Thành viên cần có giao dịch gởi tiền thành công với *tổng mức tối thiểu là 2,000 VND* trong thời gian diễn ra chương trình Khuyến mãi và tham gia DỰ ĐOÁN TỶ SỐ

3. Giải đấu: World Cup 2014 - Vòng loại Châu Âu

4. Trận đấu : Đan Mạch vs Ý

5. Thời gian: 02:15 (GMT+8) 12/10/2013

6. Thời gian đăng kí tham gia Khuyến mãi: 12:00 đến 00:15 (GMT+8)

Câu hỏi dành cho thành viên: Tỷ số chính xác trong 90 phút thi đấu chính thức là bao nhiêu? Cho trận đấu dưới đây.

*Ví dụ: Thành viên dự đoán tỷ số trận đấu:
Câu trả lời của Thành viên trong phần “Bình Luận”(*): 1-1

7. Cơ cấu giải thưởng:

Thành viên có câu trả lời chính xác và sớm nhất sẽ nhận được số tiền thưởng là 1,688 VND trong tài khoản thể thao.
28 trả lời chính xác và tiếp theo sẽ nhận được số tiền thưởng là 88 VND trong tài khoản thể thao.

8. Để tham gia khuyến mãi, thành viên cần bấm chọn nút “ĐỔI KHUYẾN MÃI” (sau khi đăng nhập), cung cấp các thong tin trong phần “Bình Luận”:
· Câu trả lời của Quý Khách (*)
· Xác nhận trước 17:59:59* *(GMT+8) ngày 15/10/2013

9.Việc đăng ký tham gia khuyến mãi được xem là không hợp lệ nếu thông tin Thành viên cung cấp không đầy đủ và chính xác như yêu cầu của điều khoản Thứ 4.

10. Thành viên cần có đáp án chính xác cho trận đấu trên và chỉ có thể tham gia dự đoán 1 lần, không thể thay đổi câu trải lời sau khi đã xác nhận.

11. Tiền thưởng cần phải trải qua 1 vòng cược trong Thể thao trước khi tiến hành rút tiền.

12. Tấc cả cược hủy, cược vô hiệu, cược đặt 2 bên hoặc cược kiểu HK tỷ lệ dưới 0.5 (tương cựt cho các kiểu cược khác như: Malay odd dưới 0.5 ; Indo odd dưới -2.00 ; US odd dưới -200 và Dec odd dưới 1.50) sẽ không được tính vào số tiền tái đặt cược.

13. Người chiến thắng sẽ được thông báo qua hợp thư tin nhắn tại W88 vào ngày 21/10/2013.

14. Mỗi thành viên chỉ được nhận một phần quà trong chương trình khuyến mãi này.

15. Chương trình khuyến mãi này có thể áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi hiện có tại W88.

16. Các Quy định chung của Chương trình khuyến mãi được áp dụng.*

----------


## seovotinh

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

Thằng Ý chắc thắng rồi.................

----------


## quynhseoenuy

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*




> Thằng Ý chắc thắng rồi.................


Em thì nghi thằng Ý chắc vào vòng trong nên trận này nó sẽ buông để giữ sức

----------


## huyettulam

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

Mà cái w88 này có khuyến mại hơn các nhà cái khác ko zậy?

----------


## tebaogoc

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

Nó có nhiều khuyến mãi lắm, vì nó là nhà cái mới nên thường thu hút người chơi bằng khuyến mại hoành tá tráng hơn hẳn những nhà cái khác mà

----------


## BaoNgoc99

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

w88 dùng thẻ của những ngân hàng nào vậy?

----------


## seopro12345789

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*




> w88 dùng thẻ của những ngân hàng nào vậy?


Sử dụng thẻ of 4 ngân hàng là ACB, VCB, Techcombank và Đông Á

----------


## Nlseo01

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

mới có trận mới đấy các cụ......................

----------


## nhungdo

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*




> mới có trận mới đấy các cụ......................


“arsenal vs chelsea”................................

----------


## tantran24

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

NHẬN NGAY TIỀN CƯỢC MIỄN PHÍ TRONG TRẬN BÓNG HOT “ARSENAL VS CHELSEA”

Gửi tiền ngay hôm nay để nhận ngay tiền cược miễn phí vào trận đấu sôi nỗi hấp dẫn Arsenal vs Chelsea của giải bóng Capital One Cup ( Cúp Liên Đoàn Anh)!!!

Điều Kiện & Điều Khoản :

1. Chương trình khuyến mãi bắt đầu từ 00:00:01 (GMT+8) ngày 14/10/2013 đến 23:59:59(GMT+8) ngày 25/10/2013, dành cho các thành viên Việt Nam đăng ký tiền tệ là VND.

2. Thành Viên cần có giao dịch gửi tiền Thành Công với tổng mức tối thiểu như sau: 
Số tiền gửi tối thiểu 1,000 VND Tiền cược miễn phí 38 VND
Số tiền gửi tối thiểu2,000 VND Tiền cược miễn phí 68 VND
Số tiền gửi tối thiểu5,000 VND Tiền cược miễn phí 128 VND
Số tiền gửi tối thiểu10,000 VND Tiền cược miễn phí 288 VND
Cho Tài Khoản Thể Thao
3. Thành viên sẽ nhận được Mã Cá Cược Miễn Phí trong vòng 1 ngày trước khi mở màn trận bóng sôi nổi “Arsenal vs Chelsea”.
4. Để tham gia khyến mãi, thành viên cần bấm chọn nút ''ĐỔI KHUYẾN MÃI'' (sau khi đăng nhập), cung cấp các thông tin trong phần "Bình luận " :
o Mã giao dịch gửi tiền Thành Công 
o và xác nhận trước 23:59:59 ngày 25/10/2013
5. Việc đăng ký tham gia khuyến mãi được xem là không hợp lệ nếu thông tin thành viên cung cấp không đầy đủ và chính xác như điều khoản thứ 4.
6. Tất cả cược hủy, cược vô hiệu, cược đặt 2 bên hoặc cược kiểu HK tỷ lệ dưới 0.5 (tương tự cho các kiểu cược khác như Malay odd dưới 0.5 ; Indo odd dưới-2.00 ; US odd dưới -200 và Dec odd dưới 1.50) sẽ không được xem là cược hợp lệ. 
7. Tiền cược miễn phí cần phải trải qua 1 vòng trước khi tiền hành giao dịch rút tiền.
8. Mỗi thành viên chi được nhận 1 giải thưởng trong chương trình khuyến mãi này.
9. Người chiến thắng sẽ được thông báo qua website và hộp thư tin nhắn tại W88 vào ngày 28/10/2013
10. Chương trình khuyến mãi này có thể áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi hiện có tại W88. Tuy nhiên, các yêu cầu tái đặt cược cho việc nhận tiền thưởng sẽ được khấu trừ từ số tiền đặt cược tổng.
11. Các Quy định chung của Chương trình khuyến mãi được áp dụng.

----------


## nguyenvanan91

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

*THAM GIA ****** TRỰC TUYẾN TẠI W88.com*
Cơ hội sỡ hữu một Mini Cooper!

*THỂ LỆ:*

Chương trình khuyến mãi này dành cho tất cả Thành Viên đăng ký tiền tệ là VND, RMB, IDR, THB, MYR và USD.Chương trình khuyến mãi bắt đầu từ *00:00:01 (GMT+8) ngày 01/11/2013 đến 23:59:59 (GMT+8) ngày 31/01/2014*.Với mã vé cược có tận cùng là 2 con số "88" trong ****** Trực Tuyến, Thành Viên sẽ nhận được 01 vé cược may mắn trong chương trình Rút Thăm trúng thưởng vào Tết Giáp Ngọ năm 2014.Giải Đặc Biệt dành cho Thành Viên chiến thắng là một (1) Mini Cooper! Và hai trăm (200) giải khuyến khích mỗi giải là 01 Lì Xì với tiền cược miễn phí trị giá 200VND. Chương trình Rút thăm trúng thưởng sẽ được diễn ra vào dịp tết Giáp Ngọ năm 2014.02 Giải may mắn dành cho Thành Viên chiến thắng vào dịp rút thăm hàng tháng là chiếc điện thoại Samsung Galaxy 4S !* Địa điểm và ngày Rút Thăm hàng tháng được thông báo trên website.*ĐIỀU KIỆN VÀ ĐIỀU KHOẢN:*

Chương trình khuyến mãi này có thể kết hợp tất cả các chương trình tiền thương gửi tiền hiện có, bao gồm chương trình “NẮM BẮT CƠ HỘI TRỞ THÀNH TỶ PHÚ!!!!!”Tất cả cược hòa, cược hủy, cược vô hiệu, cược đặt 2 bên sẽ không được tính trong chương trình khuyến mãi này.*Việc công bố Thành Viên chiến thắng Giải Đặc Biệt sẽ diễn ra vào dịp Tết Giáp Ngọ năm 2014. Thành Viên may mắn hàng tháng sẽ được công bố trong vòng 15 ngày sau khi kết thúc đợt rút thăm hàng tháng*.W88 có quyền ngưng chương trình này bất cứ thời gian nào.Các Quy Định Chung về khuyến mãi của W88 được áp dụng.

----------


## phukiensamsung

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

*DỰ ĐOÁN TỈ SỐ TRÚNG TIỀN THẬT CÙNG W88*
Dự đoán ngay trận bóng sôi nổi có sự tham gia của đội bóng U19 Việt Nam trong giải đấu *TỨ HÙNG* và có cơ hội nhận tiền cược miễn phí lên đến 2,288 VND từ W88!!!

*ĐIỀU KIỆN VÀ ĐIỀU KHOẢN:*

Chương trình khuyến mãi bắt đầu từ *00:00:01 (GMT+8) ngày 30/12/2013 đến 17:59:59(GMT+8) ngày 06/01/2013*, dành cho các thành viên Việt Nam đăng ký tiền tệ là VND.Thành Viên cần có giao dịch gửi tiền Thành Công với tổng mức thấp nhất là 600 VND trong thời gian diễn ra khuyến mãi.Thành Viên cần tham gia DỰ ĐOÁN TỈ SỐ vào các trận bóng dưới đây:
*Giải đấu*
*Thời gian (GMT+8)*
*Mã số trận đấu*
*Trận đấu*
*Câu hỏi dành cho thành viên*

*U19 Quốc Tế 2014- Cúp Nutifood*
20:30 (GMT+8)
06/01/2014
*A*
U19 Việt Nam vs U19 AS Roma
Tỷ số trong 90 phút 
thi đấu chính thức 
của 2 đội là bao nhiêu?

20:30 (GMT+8)
08/01/2014
*B*
U19 Nhật Bản vs U19 Việt Nam

20:30 (GMT+8)
10/01/2014
*C*
U19 Việt Nam VS U19 Tottenham Hotspur


*Ví dụ*_: Thành viên dự đoán tì số trận đấu A, B, C là :
_(*) _Câu trả lời của Thành Viên trong phần "Bình Luận "(*): Trận A2-0 ; B3- 3 ; C5-4_Cơ cấu giải thưởng:
*Số trận dự đoán đúng*
*Giải thưởng*

1
128 VND

2
228 VND

3
388 VND

Thành Viên dự đoán đúng 3 trận sớm nhất
2,288 VND


Để tham gia khuyến mãi, thành viên cần bấm chọn nút *"ĐỔI KHUYẾN MÃI"* (sau khi đăng nhập), cung cấp các thông tin trong phần *"Bình luận của Quý Khách" :*<li>Câu trả lời của Quý Khách (*)*Xác nhận trước 17:59:59 (GMT+8) ngày 06/01/2014*</li>Việc đăng ký tham gia khuyến mãi được xem là không hợp lệ nếu thông tin Thành viên cung cấp không đầy đủ và chính xác như yêu cầu của điều khoản THỨ 5.Thành viên cần có đáp án chính xác cho trận đấu trên và chỉ có thể tham gia dự đoán 1 lần, không thể thay đổi câu trả lời sau khi đã xác nhận.Tiền thưởng cần phải trải qua *03 vòng cược trong a- Thể Thao* trước khi tiến hành rút tiền.Tất cả cược hòa, cược hủy, cược vô hiệu, cược đặt 2 bên hoặc cược kiểu HK tỷ lệ dưới 0.5 (tương tự cho các kiểu cược khác như Malay odd dưới 0.5 ; Indo odd dưới-2.00 ; US odd dưới -200 và Dec odd dưới 1.50) sẽ không được tính vào số tiền tái đặt cược.Người Chiến Thắng sẽ được thong báo qua hộp thư tin nhắn tại W88 vào ngày 14/01/2014.Mỗi thành viên chỉ được nhận một phần quà trong chương trình khuyến mãi này.Chương trình khuyến mãi này có thể áp dụng chung với các khuyến mãi hiện có tại W88. Tuy nhiên, các yêu cầu tái đặt cược cho việc nhận tiền thưởng sẽ được khấu trừ từ số tiền đặt cược tổng.Các Quy Định Chung về khuyến mãi của W88 được áp dụng.

​

----------


## huong2211hd

*Trả lời: Dự đoán tỷ số trúng ngay tiền thưởng*

----------

